# Guppy inflated - picture



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

One of my female guppies has inflated like a balloon. Any diagnosis please? I don't think it's pregnant but could be wrong? 










Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I think it is definately preggo starting to box off should see babies soon


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^.Should see fry anytime in next 2 days,looks very boxy.


----------



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a relief - funny how transparent her rear end has got! 

Looks like she's about to pop!

Andrew


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

She doesn't really look full of fry. The belly is not dark with eye spots and parts. I'm surprised she isn't floating upside down. It looks like a swim bladder control problem.

Charles H


----------



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

inkmaker said:


> It looks like a swim bladder control problem.
> 
> Charles H


I initially thought it was something to do with her swim bladder - that's quite a big empty space - I noticed today that her scales are standing 'on end' too. I hope it's not contagious if it is a problem?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fins sticking out like a "pine comb" could be dropsy, often associated with bloat.Sorry if I was wrong first time and sorry if I'm right now.


----------



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

I think dropsy looks like the problem - a bit of research tells me there's no cure and the fish won't recover. So I'll euthanize her as it looks uncomfortable. The other guppies look well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ice cubes in a glass of water,let chill for a couple minutes.Fish will die in under 10 seconds.Most humane method I've learned about.


----------

